
Fasting for 40 Days - rkobeissi
https://8.guru/fasting-for-40-days/
======
downerending
Fasting depletes glutathione, which looks like it might matter for COVID-19.
Do your reading.

(Also relevant for acetaminophen.)

~~~
rkobeissi
Thanks for the tip. I supplemented with many things after ending the fast, to
be safe, including glycine which looks like a component of glutathione. I have
not been sick or ill since mid-2019. I am still fasting often and believe it
to help my immune system.

~~~
downerending
Yes, in general I think fasting is great for health.

